# 4th of July



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

I thought I would share some pictures of my kids on the 4th. The one that is very special to me is the one of my 16 year old Reginald. When I first was ordering outfits I was only getting for Alvin and Chloe, then I thought I bet I could get something for the big guy. Well I'm so glad I did. He may be in his senior years but he is still so very handsome.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

OMG!! I adore Reginald. :wub:

My heart is definately with the seniors.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

3Maltmom said:


> OMG!! I adore Reginald. :wub:
> 
> My heart is definately with the seniors.


Me, too! Reginald is very distinguished!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

All three of your dogs are gorgeous. I love Reginald...I have always been in love with cocker spaniels, and he is a beautiful one!


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Your kids look handsome in their holiday outfits  And Reginald's out really suits the respect that his age calls for!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

16 years with Reginald,you're so lucky.
We love our cockers too. We had our Amy 15½ years,she was a black beauty too. Our Buster looked a lot like Reginald,he was a handsome big eyed sweetie...
Reginald looks so handsome in his patriotic dickie!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

He's beyond handsome!! What a looker!!


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh my goodness! He doesn't look a day over 8!  He's absolutely handsome and your other two babies are looking gorgeous as well! :wub:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh, very cute~~~! :wub::wub::wub: Happy 4th!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Gosh you have 3 adorable pooches there! :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Love Reginald....we had a black cocker spaniel in the family when I grew up! He has my heart!!! Precious......and you babies are darling all dressed up for the fourth!!!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

All are adorable!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, the pictures are absolutely adorable!! What a lovely fur family you have!!! Reginald is very handsome. I bet he feels great to be included in the fun!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

all ur kids are stunning with their outfits , love reginalds outfit , so glad u got him that !!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

OMG! I missed this! Love all the outfits, but I gotta say that Reginald looks very handsome in his attire. He's working it!


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

3Maltmom said:


> OMG!! I adore Reginald. :wub:
> 
> My heart is definately with the seniors.


oh yes, mine too. :thumbsup: 
they're all so beautiful in their little outfits :wub:


----------

